# IUI - if doesn't work, how long to wait?



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi

I know I shouldn't be asking negative questions but.... If this iui doesn't work, when can you start the next one?

For instance - my OTD is 9th feb. If AF comes on that day, then my day 2 will be 10th feb.... Does the process start straight away with meds again.... ? How much time for your body to recover or should I have a prescription ready to change up 

Although obv praying my little swimmers have found my egg!!


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Izzyblue,

I'm sorry I don't have the answer to your question but I too would be really keen to know the answer. I start IUI next month but turn 40 in August and the clinic said they'd be trying to squeeze in 4 IUIs and one IVF while I was still entitled to it through the NHS. It seems really tight if there is a month between each attempt.

Good luck this month though, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you not even needing the answer to this question  

Sally


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Good luck to you as well Sally


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

every month until successful. Unless you want a break from clomide side effects.


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

ThanksMM and I. Blowing a bubble


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I should change my signature in a spare moment. My dreams came true! 🌺🌻🌹

Good luck to you too.


----------

